# GON Outdoor Blast Info



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

GON Blast 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When: August 3-5, 2012

Where: Gwinnett Center, I-85 and Sugarloaf Parkway, Duluth, Ga. http://www.gwinnettcenter.com/

Show Times & Dates:
Friday, August 3: 1 p. m. - 8 p.m.
Saturday, August 4: 9 a.m. - 7 p.m.
Sunday, August 5: 10 a.m. - 5 p.m.


2012 GON OUTDOOR BLAST FAST FACTS

- Truck-Buck Shootout Finals: Watch the excitement as 42 Georgia hunters compete for more than $50,000 in prizes. Who will overcome the nerves, out shoot the rest and drive home a brand new Silverado from John Megel Chevrolet this year? Semi-finals start at 11:00 a.m. on Saturday. The first pellet flies at 3:00 p.m. on Sunday to determine the Ultimate Champion. Also, in conjunction with the Truck-Buck Contest, come see the SEEDS Youth Shoot-Out at 6:00 p.m. on Saturday.

- Truck-Buck Wall of Fame: Get up close and personal with Georgia's Biggest Bucks of 2011. This massive collection of Georgia bucks will have you itching for opening day.

- Deer Scoring & Display: Come get your deer scored for the GON Big Buck Awards, and have it displayed for all to see. Get your mount measured for County-by-County records. Official scorers will be on hand, measuring racks for free.

- Kids Pavilion: Shooting simulators, inflatables and more! The GON Outdoor Blast is a family-centered event that provides numerous games and entertainment for children. The kids can take part in DNR-certified hunter education courses at the Blast. They'll be ready for opening day.

-Friday evening is the State Duck Calling Championship and the winner wins a place in the world contest in Stugart, Ark.

-Each of the 3 days of the show, August 3-5, there will be a member of the Swamp People ensemble at the show. Friday is Bruce and Tyler, Saturday is Troy and Jacob, and Sunday is Kristi Brousard.

-Hunter safety courses are available.

General Blast Information: (800) 438-4663

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3102&cid=177


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2012)

Starts one week from tomorrow.


----------



## spitndrum (Jul 31, 2012)

The article in the URL said that the state duck calling championship was Sunday morning at 10:30.  So is it Friday night or Sunday morning?  Thanks.


----------

